# S-ARB lubricating?



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a good 2500 size salt water spinning reel for wade fishing. The reels on the Shimano WebPage are calling out S-ARB bearingsfor the spinners rated for saltwater. Is this a true sealed bearing? Can it be lubricated or is it truly 'sealed'? 
If it is truly sealed, does it have a life expectancy or lifetime warranty?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is a shielded bearing, not a sealed bearing. The shield prevents most objects from entering the bearing. It can still require routine lubrication when you service the reel. They come with a light grease from the factory. however, you can substitute a quality oil if you like. Since the bearings ina spinning reel do nothign but support gears, line rollers, etc; grease is probably the best option for longevity and performance.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

My mistake, they do say shielded. Makes more sense. Thanks!


----------



## Dave Nowlin (Nov 6, 2009)

I doubt it is possible to seal a bearing so effectively you could exclude all saltwater intrusion. If it were a sealed bearing and you got saltwater in it, what would you do to remove the salt deposits?


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave Nowlin said:


> I doubt it is possible to seal a bearing so effectively you could exclude all saltwater intrusion. If it were a sealed bearing and you got saltwater in it, what would you do to remove the salt deposits?


You have to remove the shield.
Some hardcore (daily) maintenance guys leave one side off to facilitate easy cleaning and lubing.
Some good photos of seal removal here:
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=626171


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

DD,
That was a great article on bearings. Thanks!


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

wannaBfishin said:


> DD,
> That was a great article on bearings. Thanks!


Credit goes to Alan for that great camera work.
For years, I never removed the shields and for years I never really got the bearings clean.

Something like this looks like an interesting way to wash bearings :
http://www.blakdogtackle.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_57&products_id=533
A guy could fab something similar himself.


----------

